# Fix for TiVo Mini's losing MOCA connection



## robatuts

I've just had a 4 hour headache trying to solve for all 3 of my TiVo Mini's dropping from my MOCA network.
*
(TL;DR at bottom)*

Here's my set up:

Bolt + 3 Mini's
Bolt connected to Ethernet cable for Internet access
Bolt connected to home coaxial network for MOCA
Bolt is the MOCA injector and bridge (Bolt creates the network over coax)
I do NOT have cable TV service
The only connection between my home Internet service and my TiVo's is by Ethernet connection to the Bolt
The above configuration worked flawlessly for over 2 years.

Then one day near the end of August 2018, the Mini's ALL dropped from the MOCA network and would not reconnect. I tried ALL of the basic troubleshooting steps:

Power-cycle all network equipment (Modem & Router)
Power-cycle all TiVo equipment (Bolt & all 3 Mini's)
Run TiVo Service Connection repeatedly on Bolt
Attempt to run TiVo Service Connection on Mini's (always failed with error that I had no connection)
Called TiVo and was instructed to do all of the above... AGAIN (of course, this did not fix it)
TiVo then told me I had ports blocked (I checked, and they were not blocked)
TiVo then insisted my configuration was not meeting the basic minimum requirements - however it had been set up following instructions from TiVo support staff and had been working for over 2 years already. (And it was, in fact, exactly following one of the setup options in the PDF manual they sent me during this call.)
TiVo said I could not use the 8-way 5-2400 MHz coax splitter that I was using - so I removed it and went direct from Bolt to a Mini, but that did not solve the problem
Somewhere around this point and approaching 3 hours total time with TiVo by phone, I started experimenting while I was placed on hold... again.

For my experiment, I grabbed a spare Mini (yes - I'm one of those guys) and a small spare TV (again, yes, that's me), and hooked it all up using only Ethernet directly to my router.

AND THIS SPARE MINI WORKED FINE. To further confirm it was working, I ran the TiVo Service Connection, and even tried playing shows recorded on my Bolt. It all worked.

So now I knew the trouble is somehow isolated to the MOCA network only. But I can't tell if it's the Bolt (did the MOCA injector die?), or if its somehow my coax cables, or even if somehow ALL of my Mini's lost their MOCA features simultaneously (seemed unlikely).

On a whim, I then pulled the Ethernet cable out of the spare Mini and ran a coax line directly from this Mini to the Bolt... AND IT WORKED ALSO!!! (WHAT??????)

Now my brain's on fire trying to understand how one Mini works by MOCA but the other three don't. Were the other three really all partially fried?

So while I have this temporary setup blocking access to my desk, I ran to one of the dead Mini's, pulled all the connections off and swapped it into the testing rig.

Still won't connect by MOCA.

OK. Fine. I'll swap it to Ethernet... AND THAT WORKED. I ran the TiVo Service Connection a couple times and tested playing back recorded shows and no problems! (WHAT?????)

Now the moment of truth... while still in my testing rig, I swapped it back to just a coax connection to see if it would connect to MOCA now, and... IT WORKED!

You know how long it takes to do all of this swapping and power-cycling and waiting for the Mini's to reboot and come online again to do these tests? Well I was still on hold for all of this.

The next level TiVo service person did come back to my call and started reviewing everything... again. Meanwhile, I've moved on to the second of my three active Mini's to see if I could fix a second one, and YUP - IT WORKED AGAIN.

So I interrupt the questions to inform the TiVo rep what I've discovered and how I only have one more Mini to run through this process. And he waited with me while the third (and final) Mini proved successful with this Ethernet first (to run the TiVo Service Connection) followed by back to coax to confirm MOCA worked at last.

And the last step was to put all of the Mini's back with their TV's and to reconnect the Bolt to my home coax network. And then, like nothing was ever wrong to begin with, it all worked fine (and yes, I ran a number of additional tests like TiVo Service Connections, Live TV, and recorded show playback just to confirm MOCA was flawless again).

In the end, the trouble seems to have been some type of failed software update that left all of my Mini's in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. As a result, there was also no way for them to be updated so that they COULD reconnect to MOCA. And the only solution was to set up a temporary rig close enough to my router so that I could connect each of the Mini's in turn to Ethernet so that they could be forced to run a TiVo Service Connection which fixed whatever was wrong with them all.

The TiVo service staff was as polite and professional as ever, but I seriously hope someone in the same boat finds this post BEFORE wasting hours with people who didn't have clue about what was wrong nor how to fix it.

*TL;DR

Failed software update of some kind left my TiVo Mini's all in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. Had to connect each of the Mini's to a Ethernet connection temporarily so that I could run the TiVo Service Connection to fix them. All good after that.*


----------



## snerd

Very impressive debugging. Thank you for taking the time to write this up, I'm sure there are people who have had issues for a long time that will benefit from your efforts.


----------



## krkaufman

robatuts said:


> I tried ALL of the basic troubleshooting steps:
> 
> Power-cycle all network equipment (Modem & Router)
> Power-cycle all TiVo equipment (Bolt & all 3 Mini's)


Not that it would have had any better results, but missing from the bulleted list is doing a full power reset of all the TiVo and networking gear, per the following:


> To do a full power reset, *power down all your gear* (modem, router, network switches, MoCA adapters, TiVo devices), *and leave it all off for a minute or three*; and then power the devices back on, in the order above, allowing each device to come online before proceeding to the next.


----------



## robatuts

krkaufman said:


> Not that it would have had any better results, but missing from the bulleted list is doing a full power reset of all the TiVo and networking gear, per the following:
> ​


Too true! I actually DID do that procedure and forgot to include it in my narrative. Thanks for pointing that out as it may resolve the issue for some users before going to the extremes I had to.


----------



## NoVa

robatuts said:


> I've just had a 4 hour headache trying to solve for all 3 of my TiVo Mini's dropping from my MOCA network.
> 
> *TL;DR
> 
> Failed software update of some kind left my TiVo Mini's all in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. Had to connect each of the Mini's to a Ethernet connection temporarily so that I could run the TiVo Service Connection to fix them. All good after that.*


Thank you for this.
Only 1 of my 4 Mini's loss its MOCA connection.
I tried to do guided setup on it but it couldn't locate my main Bolt.
I tried krkaufman idea but that didn't work either.

At least there is something that may solve this.
There only problem is that my A/V closet is a bit far away.
I may just try to buy a 30+ft ethernet cable & see if I can run it from the router to kitchen cabinet where the Mini is located.

Question:
What happens on the Mini during guided setup - when I connect via ethernet ?
Do I select ethernet or MOCA during Min setup?


----------



## krkaufman

NoVa said:


> There only problem is that my A/V closet is a bit far away. I may just try to buy a 30+ft ethernet cable & see if I can run it from the router to kitchen cabinet where the Mini is located.


Another option is just bringing the Mini to the router location, connecting the Mini to the router with a short Cat6 cable. If needed, you can use a simple video monitor with a HDMI port to provide the Mini with a display.



NoVa said:


> Question:
> What happens on the Mini during guided setup - when I connect via ethernet ?
> Do I select ethernet or MOCA during Min setup?


If attempting the temporary Ethernet fix described above, you'd connect the Mini via Ethernet and configure it for an Ethernet connection.


----------



## NoVa

krkaufman said:


> Another option is just bringing the Mini to the router location, connecting the Mini to the router with a short Cat6 cable. If needed, you can use a simple video monitor with a HDMI port to provide the Mini with a display.


Just ordered a 50ft ethernet cable.
Will be handy to have around in other use cases I am sure 



krkaufman said:


> If attempting the temporary Ethernet fix described above, you'd connect the Mini via Ethernet and configure it for an Ethernet connection.


Ok thanks for confirming.


----------



## mdsd77

i see you use the onboard Tivo Bolt MOCA - I have an external MOCA setup (devices used later in this post) - I am curious to you know if I could use the onboard for the TiVO bolt and minis and keep using the external for the rest of my computer needs...my TW/Spectrum router combo has the MOCA capability as well but I do not have that set to the ON state. I just utilize the Actiontec ECB6200 Bonded MoCA Network Adapter.... I guess I am asking can you use more than one MOCA setup at a time concurrently?


----------



## fcfc2

mdsd77 said:


> i see you use the onboard Tivo Bolt MOCA - I have an external MOCA setup (devices used later in this post) - I am curious to you know if I could use the onboard for the TiVO bolt and minis and keep using the external for the rest of my computer needs...my TW/Spectrum router combo has the MOCA capability as well but I do not have that set to the ON state. I just utilize the Actiontec ECB6200 Bonded MoCA Network Adapter.... I guess I am asking can you use more than one MOCA setup at a time concurrently?


I did this as a test some years ago and with MoCA 1.0 and 1.1 devices. The trick was to specify one MoCA channel (low) on one setup and the other one set to use a higher MoCA channel. I also used different encryption for each system. With MoCA 2.0 and specifically the bonded versions, I am not sure if it would work or not, I suspect it would, but not all MoCA devices have access to the necessary settings, i.e., MoCA channels and encryption, but some do. 
If you are planning on this helping with anything internet related, you are not likely to see any benefit because ultimately it is all coming from the same source/the internet. Most of the Tivos non-streaming traffic would be potentially beneficial, but how much and if it's worth the trouble???


----------



## krkaufman

mdsd77 said:


> I guess I am asking can you use more than one MOCA setup at a time concurrently?


I recall the MoCA 2.0 specs (PDF) describing the ability to have two MoCA networks ... though not two bonded channel networks; one would be a single channel, which would work fine since TiVo gear isn't capable of bonded channels.

See section 2.1.1, describing the D-Low and D-High sub-bands. The single channel network would be setup within the D-Low band and the bonded channel network within D-High.













​p.s. I'm not sure whether MoCA 1.1 devices (v1 or v2 Minis) connecting to the single channel network would affect this plan.


----------



## NoVa

robatuts said:


> I've just had a 4 hour headache trying to solve for all 3 of my TiVo Mini's dropping from my MOCA network.
> *
> (TL;DR at bottom)*
> 
> *TL;DR
> 
> Failed software update of some kind left my TiVo Mini's all in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. Had to connect each of the Mini's to a Ethernet connection temporarily so that I could run the TiVo Service Connection to fix them. All good after that.*





robatuts said:


> Too true! I actually DID do that procedure and forgot to include it in my narrative. Thanks for pointing that out as it may resolve the issue for some users before going to the extremes I had to.


Well - after purchasing a 50 ft ethernet cable & trying the above with no positive results, I tried reconnecting my main Bolt to the mothership (TiVo Service Connection) & lo & behold after reattaching the coax to the Mini - it worked again!

So like you - what I surmised is that the Mini was going through some updates (schedule or just dialing back to the mothership) last week when we had some Hurricane Michael related flickering.
While I do have a UPS on the router, switch, Mini, Bolt & router, it probably still messed with the Mini udpating.

Oh well TL; DR : note to self - always try to do a TiVo Service Connection on main TiVo before doing anything else.


----------



## robatuts

And... it's happened again!

Last night when just trying to relax and watch TV, I found that 3 of 4 TiVo Mini's could not connect to the BOLT over MOCA (I did not check the 4th TiVo Mini, but I assume it too was not working).

I "turned it all off and on again" using both soft (using the menus) and then hard (pulling the power cords) methods when the first attempts didn't work. This included the Mini's, the BOLT, and the router.

In the end, the only rescue was to grab my 50' Ethernet cable and run it from the Mini I most wanted fixed to the router. Ran a single TiVo Service Connection and PRESTO! the Mini was working again and I could unplug the Ethernet cable immediately and it continued to work. As you can see from my original post, it has been about 7 weeks since this last happened. What a pain. And very disheartening since all of the previous work proves it's a TiVo issue - NOT my network/cabling.

Here's the new twist though: Somehow, within the next 12 hours or so, the other two TiVo Mini's simply reconnected to the BOLT over MOCA without further issue. Not sure how that works or if there's any relationship to me fixing ONE of them and then not checking the others again until after the nightly TiVo Service Connection from the BOLT, but that's the only place I can guess. (FYI: 4th Mini also worked fine when checked today, but I have no proof it wasn't working last night when the other 3 were discovered to be disconnected again.)

Just thought I'd share in case anyone smarter than me sees the pattern/issue and can teach TiVo what to fix. This is already getting old.


----------



## Douglas Koontz

I just had a similar experience and found a problem I hadn't seen before...I have a Bolt (connected via ethernet), a Roamio (ethernet), TiVo Bridge (creating MoCa network) and 4 Minis (all using MoCa). This setup has been stable and reliable for last 18 mos, until last night. At least two Minis (only ones I checked) starting experiencing "studdering" video and audio. I thought my bridge had malfunctioned since it would not come ready after resetting/restarting. Tried removing the bridge and using the Bolt to create the MoCa network, still no dice. 

I then checked one of the other Minis and found it was completely dead, wouldn't even boot to the TiVo Home screen. I unplugged that Mini and disconnected it from coax and boom, my bridge came ready and all the other Minis reconnected with no problem. Needless to say I'm relieved but also a little embarrassed 'cause it was my wife's suggestion to unplug the Mini! Never thought a failing device could take down the whole network but guess it can. Didn't see this possibility in any TiVo troubleshooting info so live and learn!


----------



## krkaufman

Good to hear things are working again (except the one Mini?).

Examples like this are why a full power reset (described above) is a good starting point for previously working setups.


----------



## GISGuy

I had the same issue, the MAC address on the TiVo Bolt randomly changed (last 6 characters) causing all of the connected Minis to say Family Room (TiVo Bolt) not found and they were unable to tune to any channel and connect to the internet. I unplugged all of the network cables to all of the minis, rebooted the router, reconnected the network cable to a single mini, rebooted it and then verified it could tune to a channel, which it was then able to do. I then repeated these steps for each additional Mini. Problem solved.


----------



## miketx

All 4 of my Minis lost "connectivity" last night. Very very suspicious that all of them failed together. If I connect them via ethernet, they all work, but fail again if the ethernet is unplugged. However, if I run a network status, I get a good MoCA signal on all of them. 

My network: 
MoCA from Fios OTN supplies the Fios main router with internet connectivity. 
All Minis connected via MoCA.
Roamio OTA (via ethernet to Fios router) provides tuners

Tried all the tricks in this thread, rebooted my router, power cycled Minis, re-ran Guided setup on the Minis, except clear and delete everything. Puzzled.


----------



## fcfc2

miketx said:


> All 4 of my Minis lost "connectivity" last night. Very very suspicious that all of them failed together. If I connect them via ethernet, they all work, but fail again if the ethernet is unplugged. However, if I run a network status, I get a good MoCA signal on all of them.
> 
> My network:
> MoCA from Fios OTN supplies the Fios main router with internet connectivity.
> All Minis connected via MoCA.
> Roamio OTA (via ethernet to Fios router) provides tuners
> 
> Tried all the tricks in this thread, rebooted my router, power cycled Minis, re-ran Guided setup on the Minis, except clear and delete everything. Puzzled.


Does the process you followed on your network equate to powering everything off and then one by one starting with the modem/router and allowing it to completely reboot before going to the next device?


----------



## miketx

fcfc2 said:


> Does the process you followed on your network equate to powering everything off and then one by one starting with the modem/router and allowing it to completely reboot before going to the next device?


No. I've never had to do something like that with my Tivo setup, which I've had for ~ 6 years. But guess I might try it tomorrow......so far 3 of my 4 Minis are still down (4th one I put on a wifi ethernet adapter, so the wife could watch TV in the kitchen....very important if you want food for dinner  ).

But this still looks/smells like a major bug.


----------



## kpeters59

Minis will show power levels for other Mini Nodes, even though those connections are of no value or use.

The important nodes will be the connection to the TiVo and to the Internet.

What are those power levels like?

-KP


----------



## kpeters59

Also, try the 'rebooting things one at time' deal, but work on each Mini node individually.

-KP


----------



## miketx

Well, everything is back working, but it's a long story (i'll try to keep it short).
1) Figured out that my Fios router was complaining that the MoCA coax was "disconnected". Laughable, since the same cable provides the WAN connection from the OTN (fiber) hub. Yes, I know they are different signals (WAN and MoCA operate on different freqs), but it's the same cable. Strange thing is, the router showed IP addresses at the Minis (ie they are talking at a basic level).
2) Called Fios and argued with a tech for ~ 30 minutes. His basic answer was: "since you don't subscribe to our cable TV, you don't get MoCA functionality". Bwahahahaha. I explained to him that I'm a retired networking professional, hoping he'd show some real tech chops.....nope. Yeah, you guessed it, I finally gave up and ended the call.
3) Rebooted the router for the 10th time........and magically the "MoCA cable disconnected" went away. Coincidence? I don't know......but awfully suspicious. Anyway, I'm making some progress.
4) None of the minis would work, but all show an IP address and MoCA signal (via network status, and also on the Fios router.....I could ping back and forth).

Got tired and gave up for 36 hours (had stuff to do away from the house anyway).

Today, I pulled all the cable connections, unplugged the minis, and one by one plugged them back in. Slowly they all came back to life. I will state that just unplugging or rebooting didn't work.....I had to pull the cable coax also, then plug it back in before repowering the Minis.


----------



## CIP54

FWIW, yesterday my bedroom mini told me it was not connected to the internet, nor could it see the Roamio that it connects to. It was nowhere to be found on my network scan. Rebooted, same result. Tested the wires to make sure a mouse didn’t chew through, all good. Figured I’d have some troubleshooting this weekend.
Woke up this morning and did a network scan for the hell of it, and the mini showed up. I could ping it. Went upstairs and it was working as if nothing ever happened.

Now, nothing changed physically, and if it was off the network, how did it “wake up”? No updates could get to it, it had no IP address so was invisible. Go figure.

I post this as a caution that some of the fixes above may have simply seemed to work when in fact the device just came back to life. I suspect something is amiss in my internal MOCA chip and expect this to happen again, but hopefully not for a while!


----------



## TiVo & Bacon

I'm looking for some advise as I'm having connection issues, but this does not follow the pattern that anyone else is having that I have found on the forum.

I have a Roamio pro & 2 Mini's on a MOCA network. My Arris router is the MOCA bridge, not the Roamio.

I'm having connection issues at one location (yes I mean location) in my house. If I swap the mini's, the problem stays at the location and does not move with the mini. Obvious that the problem is with the coax being damaged, right?

The curious thing is that I can connect to the Roamio and watch live TV and recorded shows, but I do not have access to the internet, so I cannot use apps like Netflix. To me this seems impossible. Maybe if there was a confused network setting, but since the both mini's work fine in a different location, it does not feel like I have made a mess of the settings.

Can the partially damaged coax be good enough to communicate with the Roamio but not the Arris router resulting in no access the internet. Is this really possible? To me, if I'm on the MOCA network, I'm on the MOCA network, there is no "mostly" on the MOCA network.

Any thoughts? I've tried the power everything down and restart from scratch thing several times.

I would try running a new section of coax, but impossible, the house is 2 stories and on a slab foundation.


----------



## mdsd77

Well, I use external moca devices, and I have problems using apps on the TiVo Bolt, so I usually just use the Roku app control center in my TVs.
.
Hopefully from other answers I can more clearly understand the moca router option and the mod option on the TiVo Bolt itself?

I have the spectrum Technicolor something or other router that has moca capability, which we did not realize before purchasing the other external devices (bummer). 

Did we not need to purchase these other devices? Would be my specific question.

And how does one actually test the coaxial? To make sure it's integrity has not been compromised?
Thanks and good luck


----------



## krkaufman

mdsd77 said:


> I have the spectrum Technicolor something or other router that has moca capability


You can contact Spectrum to verify, but I don't believe that Spectrum supports enabling MoCA in their gateways.


----------



## krkaufman

TiVo & Bacon said:


> Obvious that the problem is with the coax being damaged, right?


Seemingly, or something's wrong with the gateway? Have you tried changing the ports to which each cable is connected on the central splitter?


----------



## tarheelblue32

TiVo & Bacon said:


> Can the partially damaged coax be good enough to communicate with the Roamio but not the Arris router resulting in no access the internet. Is this really possible? To me, if I'm on the MOCA network, I'm on the MOCA network, there is no "mostly" on the MOCA network.


It could. I don't know the configuration of your network, but obviously the signals will take a different path to connect to the Roamio than they do to the modem. Have you tried setting static IP addresses on the Minis? You can also try replacing any coax splitters between the Mini and the modem. You could also try replacing the cable from the wall to the Mini. I remember that I was having connection problems to one of my Minis and it turns out that I had an RG-59 cable instead of an RG-6 cable going from the wall to the Mini. I didn't even realize I still had any RG-59 cables anywhere in my house. You could also try using an external MoCA adapter instead of the built-in MoCA on the modem, but if the modem is able to communicate with the Roamio and other Mini location fine, then that's probably not the issue.


----------



## Alltrac92

miketx said:


> Well, everything is back working, but it's a long story (i'll try to keep it short).
> 1) Figured out that my Fios router was complaining that the MoCA coax was "disconnected". Laughable, since the same cable provides the WAN connection from the OTN (fiber) hub. Yes, I know they are different signals (WAN and MoCA operate on different freqs), but it's the same cable. Strange thing is, the router showed IP addresses at the Minis (ie they are talking at a basic level).
> 2) Called Fios and argued with a tech for ~ 30 minutes. His basic answer was: "since you don't subscribe to our cable TV, you don't get MoCA functionality". Bwahahahaha. I explained to him that I'm a retired networking professional, hoping he'd show some real tech chops.....nope. Yeah, you guessed it, I finally gave up and ended the call.
> 3) Rebooted the router for the 10th time........and magically the "MoCA cable disconnected" went away. Coincidence? I don't know......but awfully suspicious. Anyway, I'm making some progress.
> 4) None of the minis would work, but all show an IP address and MoCA signal (via network status, and also on the Fios router.....I could ping back and forth).
> 
> Got tired and gave up for 36 hours (had stuff to do away from the house anyway).
> 
> Today, I pulled all the cable connections, unplugged the minis, and one by one plugged them back in. Slowly they all came back to life. I will state that just unplugging or rebooting didn't work.....I had to pull the cable coax also, then plug it back in before repowering the Minis.


Thank you for this message and the thread in general! The key for me appeared to be to disconnect ALL coax connections in the house. This includes the Spectrum cable box. Once I did that and followed the power on instructions I the thread, I was able to connect the Minis via MoCA again. Appreciate the help!!


----------



## Don Michael

I just lost network connection on all three of my Tivo Minis. I went into the network setup on the mini and re-entered the Moca settings and it corrected the problem. I did the same thing on my 2 other Tivo Minis and they both reconnected to my Moca network. 

I then came on this forum and saw others had similar problems. I then added my experience/fix for the problem.


----------



## MinPGH

This happens to me every 6 months or so. What I do is unplug power on everything... all tivos, cable modem, moca adapter and router then power on modem and router followed by moca then main tivo and finally minis. Always works. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMX83

Just lost my Moca connection to my bedroom mini, but it was my COX modem, I don't know why, but once I turned it back on, all is good. I would rather use Ethernet, BUT, I only have one wired ethernet in the bedroom that I need for my smart TV to receive Disney+, otherwise I'd use wired on the mini. The smart TV does have wireless but I'd rather use wired at this time.


----------



## markmj000

CMX83 said:


> Just lost my Moca connection to my bedroom mini, but it was my COX modem, I don't know why, but once I turned it back on, all is good. I would rather use Ethernet, BUT, I only have one wired ethernet in the bedroom that I need for my smart TV to receive Disney+, otherwise I'd use wired on the mini. The smart TV does have wireless but I'd rather use wired at this time.


CMX83, you could buy a network switch for less than $20 on Amazon to split your bedroom ethernet.


----------



## Frankieboy

robatuts said:


> I've just had a 4 hour headache trying to solve for all 3 of my TiVo Mini's dropping from my MOCA network.
> *
> (TL;DR at bottom)*
> 
> Here's my set up:
> 
> Bolt + 3 Mini's
> Bolt connected to Ethernet cable for Internet access
> Bolt connected to home coaxial network for MOCA
> Bolt is the MOCA injector and bridge (Bolt creates the network over coax)
> I do NOT have cable TV service
> The only connection between my home Internet service and my TiVo's is by Ethernet connection to the Bolt
> The above configuration worked flawlessly for over 2 years.
> 
> Then one day near the end of August 2018, the Mini's ALL dropped from the MOCA network and would not reconnect. I tried ALL of the basic troubleshooting steps:
> 
> Power-cycle all network equipment (Modem & Router)
> Power-cycle all TiVo equipment (Bolt & all 3 Mini's)
> Run TiVo Service Connection repeatedly on Bolt
> Attempt to run TiVo Service Connection on Mini's (always failed with error that I had no connection)
> Called TiVo and was instructed to do all of the above... AGAIN (of course, this did not fix it)
> TiVo then told me I had ports blocked (I checked, and they were not blocked)
> TiVo then insisted my configuration was not meeting the basic minimum requirements - however it had been set up following instructions from TiVo support staff and had been working for over 2 years already. (And it was, in fact, exactly following one of the setup options in the PDF manual they sent me during this call.)
> TiVo said I could not use the 8-way 5-2400 MHz coax splitter that I was using - so I removed it and went direct from Bolt to a Mini, but that did not solve the problem
> Somewhere around this point and approaching 3 hours total time with TiVo by phone, I started experimenting while I was placed on hold... again.
> 
> For my experiment, I grabbed a spare Mini (yes - I'm one of those guys) and a small spare TV (again, yes, that's me), and hooked it all up using only Ethernet directly to my router.
> 
> AND THIS SPARE MINI WORKED FINE. To further confirm it was working, I ran the TiVo Service Connection, and even tried playing shows recorded on my Bolt. It all worked.
> 
> So now I knew the trouble is somehow isolated to the MOCA network only. But I can't tell if it's the Bolt (did the MOCA injector die?), or if its somehow my coax cables, or even if somehow ALL of my Mini's lost their MOCA features simultaneously (seemed unlikely).
> 
> On a whim, I then pulled the Ethernet cable out of the spare Mini and ran a coax line directly from this Mini to the Bolt... AND IT WORKED ALSO!!! (WHAT??????)
> 
> Now my brain's on fire trying to understand how one Mini works by MOCA but the other three don't. Were the other three really all partially fried?
> 
> So while I have this temporary setup blocking access to my desk, I ran to one of the dead Mini's, pulled all the connections off and swapped it into the testing rig.
> 
> Still won't connect by MOCA.
> 
> OK. Fine. I'll swap it to Ethernet... AND THAT WORKED. I ran the TiVo Service Connection a couple times and tested playing back recorded shows and no problems! (WHAT?????)
> 
> Now the moment of truth... while still in my testing rig, I swapped it back to just a coax connection to see if it would connect to MOCA now, and... IT WORKED!
> 
> You know how long it takes to do all of this swapping and power-cycling and waiting for the Mini's to reboot and come online again to do these tests? Well I was still on hold for all of this.
> 
> The next level TiVo service person did come back to my call and started reviewing everything... again. Meanwhile, I've moved on to the second of my three active Mini's to see if I could fix a second one, and YUP - IT WORKED AGAIN.
> 
> So I interrupt the questions to inform the TiVo rep what I've discovered and how I only have one more Mini to run through this process. And he waited with me while the third (and final) Mini proved successful with this Ethernet first (to run the TiVo Service Connection) followed by back to coax to confirm MOCA worked at last.
> 
> And the last step was to put all of the Mini's back with their TV's and to reconnect the Bolt to my home coax network. And then, like nothing was ever wrong to begin with, it all worked fine (and yes, I ran a number of additional tests like TiVo Service Connections, Live TV, and recorded show playback just to confirm MOCA was flawless again).
> 
> In the end, the trouble seems to have been some type of failed software update that left all of my Mini's in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. As a result, there was also no way for them to be updated so that they COULD reconnect to MOCA. And the only solution was to set up a temporary rig close enough to my router so that I could connect each of the Mini's in turn to Ethernet so that they could be forced to run a TiVo Service Connection which fixed whatever was wrong with them all.
> 
> The TiVo service staff was as polite and professional as ever, but I seriously hope someone in the same boat finds this post BEFORE wasting hours with people who didn't have clue about what was wrong nor how to fix it.
> 
> *TL;DR
> 
> Failed software update of some kind left my TiVo Mini's all in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. Had to connect each of the Mini's to a Ethernet connection temporarily so that I could run the TiVo Service Connection to fix them. All good after that.*


----------



## Frankieboy

This is the best advice I have ever gotten off the internet. Worked like a charm. Thank You



robatuts said:


> I've just had a 4 hour headache trying to solve for all 3 of my TiVo Mini's dropping from my MOCA network.
> *
> (TL;DR at bottom)*
> 
> Here's my set up:
> 
> Bolt + 3 Mini's
> Bolt connected to Ethernet cable for Internet access
> Bolt connected to home coaxial network for MOCA
> Bolt is the MOCA injector and bridge (Bolt creates the network over coax)
> I do NOT have cable TV service
> The only connection between my home Internet service and my TiVo's is by Ethernet connection to the Bolt
> The above configuration worked flawlessly for over 2 years.
> 
> Then one day near the end of August 2018, the Mini's ALL dropped from the MOCA network and would not reconnect. I tried ALL of the basic troubleshooting steps:
> 
> Power-cycle all network equipment (Modem & Router)
> Power-cycle all TiVo equipment (Bolt & all 3 Mini's)
> Run TiVo Service Connection repeatedly on Bolt
> Attempt to run TiVo Service Connection on Mini's (always failed with error that I had no connection)
> Called TiVo and was instructed to do all of the above... AGAIN (of course, this did not fix it)
> TiVo then told me I had ports blocked (I checked, and they were not blocked)
> TiVo then insisted my configuration was not meeting the basic minimum requirements - however it had been set up following instructions from TiVo support staff and had been working for over 2 years already. (And it was, in fact, exactly following one of the setup options in the PDF manual they sent me during this call.)
> TiVo said I could not use the 8-way 5-2400 MHz coax splitter that I was using - so I removed it and went direct from Bolt to a Mini, but that did not solve the problem
> Somewhere around this point and approaching 3 hours total time with TiVo by phone, I started experimenting while I was placed on hold... again.
> 
> For my experiment, I grabbed a spare Mini (yes - I'm one of those guys) and a small spare TV (again, yes, that's me), and hooked it all up using only Ethernet directly to my router.
> 
> AND THIS SPARE MINI WORKED FINE. To further confirm it was working, I ran the TiVo Service Connection, and even tried playing shows recorded on my Bolt. It all worked.
> 
> So now I knew the trouble is somehow isolated to the MOCA network only. But I can't tell if it's the Bolt (did the MOCA injector die?), or if its somehow my coax cables, or even if somehow ALL of my Mini's lost their MOCA features simultaneously (seemed unlikely).
> 
> On a whim, I then pulled the Ethernet cable out of the spare Mini and ran a coax line directly from this Mini to the Bolt... AND IT WORKED ALSO!!! (WHAT??????)
> 
> Now my brain's on fire trying to understand how one Mini works by MOCA but the other three don't. Were the other three really all partially fried?
> 
> So while I have this temporary setup blocking access to my desk, I ran to one of the dead Mini's, pulled all the connections off and swapped it into the testing rig.
> 
> Still won't connect by MOCA.
> 
> OK. Fine. I'll swap it to Ethernet... AND THAT WORKED. I ran the TiVo Service Connection a couple times and tested playing back recorded shows and no problems! (WHAT?????)
> 
> Now the moment of truth... while still in my testing rig, I swapped it back to just a coax connection to see if it would connect to MOCA now, and... IT WORKED!
> 
> You know how long it takes to do all of this swapping and power-cycling and waiting for the Mini's to reboot and come online again to do these tests? Well I was still on hold for all of this.
> 
> The next level TiVo service person did come back to my call and started reviewing everything... again. Meanwhile, I've moved on to the second of my three active Mini's to see if I could fix a second one, and YUP - IT WORKED AGAIN.
> 
> So I interrupt the questions to inform the TiVo rep what I've discovered and how I only have one more Mini to run through this process. And he waited with me while the third (and final) Mini proved successful with this Ethernet first (to run the TiVo Service Connection) followed by back to coax to confirm MOCA worked at last.
> 
> And the last step was to put all of the Mini's back with their TV's and to reconnect the Bolt to my home coax network. And then, like nothing was ever wrong to begin with, it all worked fine (and yes, I ran a number of additional tests like TiVo Service Connections, Live TV, and recorded show playback just to confirm MOCA was flawless again).
> 
> In the end, the trouble seems to have been some type of failed software update that left all of my Mini's in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. As a result, there was also no way for them to be updated so that they COULD reconnect to MOCA. And the only solution was to set up a temporary rig close enough to my router so that I could connect each of the Mini's in turn to Ethernet so that they could be forced to run a TiVo Service Connection which fixed whatever was wrong with them all.
> 
> The TiVo service staff was as polite and professional as ever, but I seriously hope someone in the same boat finds this post BEFORE wasting hours with people who didn't have clue about what was wrong nor how to fix it.
> 
> *TL;DR
> 
> Failed software update of some kind left my TiVo Mini's all in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. Had to connect each of the Mini's to a Ethernet connection temporarily so that I could run the TiVo Service Connection to fix them. All good after that.*


----------



## Don Michael

Don Michael said:


> I just lost network connection on all three of my Tivo Minis. I went into the network setup on the mini and re-entered the Moca settings and it corrected the problem. I did the same thing on my 2 other Tivo Minis and they both reconnected to my Moca network.
> 
> I then came on this forum and saw others had similar problems. I then added my experience/fix for the problem.


(UPDATE)
5/1/2020 - Just had my mini's lose Moca Connection (Happened shortly after my TIVO Romio had rebooted for some reason.

To Correct I followed the advice posted earlier by krkaufman. See Below. . (NOTE: These steps below were the only steps I took to correct the problem). THANK YOU!!

To do a full power reset, *power down all your gear* (modem, router, network switches, MoCA adapters, TiVo devices), *and leave it all off for a minute or three*; and then power the devices back on, in the order above, allowing each device to come online before proceeding to the next.


----------



## mike-d

MOCA Networking Experts? New EDGE?

I have had a stable TIVO environment for a couple years. I have a BOLT, Mini VOX and 2 Older Minis. I have a TIVO Bridge and all use MOCA to connect to the network. Everything is DHCP. So, during the last prior sale I purchased a new EDGE. When I started it up it could not connect to the MOCA network (C33). It seemed only able to connect when I disconnected all other MOCA devices. I called tech support and they could not figure it out, I sent it back (may have been defective?). Today, I thought I would try again. I just received another new EDGE. Again I hooked it up and it could not connect to my MOCA network (C33, using the same physical connection the Bolt was just using). I disconnected everything else from the moca network and it connected immediately. 

I have since tried a million different configurations and rebooted, etc a million times. The bottom line seems to be that the Edge does not want to degrade its MOCA connection to MOCA V1.1. It is happy to connect to other Moca2.0 devices (bolt and Mini Vox), but the MOCA network then goes down as soon as I connect a Moca 1.1 device (ECB2500, or old A92 Mini). If I connect the Moca 1.1 devices without the New Edge, they are happy and communicate using Moca 1.1, then the New Edge will not connect (apparently because it will not connect on the Moca 1.1 network). Any Inspiration? My probable fix is to get a Moca 2.0 ECB6200 and use it with my old Mini. It is on order and will hopefully work! Thanks


----------



## krkaufman

mike-d said:


> MOCA Networking Experts? New EDGE?


Replied in your original thread: MOCA Networking Problem (Edge, with Older Mini)


----------



## Bruce B

Just to keep this thread going, I'd like to report that the problem still exists and the reported fix still works. My MoCA network went offline one evening last week and resisted all attempts to reboot, power down/up, and reset network settings. I got online and found this article. I got out my 50-foot ethernet cable and started connecting it to my Minis around the house, one by one. On the 2nd try, it worked and everything came back to life. I've got a Bolt, 2 new Mini-Vox, and one original Mini. Had this configuration for over a year with no problems until now. Go figure.


----------



## mdsd77

Does everyone have a filter at the source? 
Just reading all these replies, it seems to be the one thing not mentioned.
And it may be the simplistic thing that's the problem.
If everyone does, then disregard this. 
I have one MoCa of 3 in the house that gets problems. 
But I just unplug the Actiotech 6200 and reset the mini and it comes back.
Lately my problem seems to be prime doesn't load the menumand that requires a whole house reset.


----------



## zukdj

So, I got my TiVo DVR up and running last night with a cable card on FIOS. It works fine on the MOCA network and has absolutely no errors or problems. The problem started when I tried to hook up 2 TiVo mini's (2nd Gen) and now I am having a problem with them, they keep losing connectivity even though they maintain an IP address on my network and I've yet to get to the point to actually watch TV on them for even 2 minutes. I've tried them with ethernet as well as MOCA, no dice and the TiVo mini goes into some kinda fit flashing the screen so its hard to get to a menu until I remove network from the device, the final outcome is an image of a dog chewing a cable saying "Please check your internet connection" with a box under it saying "Try Again" even though I am maintaining an IP address (obviously until I unplug network). I've rebooted everything, still having the same issues. Tried the other mini I have and I get the same thing so my guess is only thing it can be is network related issue. My question is two fold, will a filter at the entry point help? Will setting up my main DVR as the MOCA server make a difference even though I am already on a MOCA network? I have 2 other devices supplied by FIOS on the MOCA network as well that aren't having issues. I don't have the option to use ethernet at the locations where I want to put the minis so I have to keep bringing the minis up to my office to assess ethernet. I've also plugged directly into the router, same outcome. Would leaving them plugged in for the day on ethernet have any positive effect updating them per se? I told my wife this was a great idea to save money on DVR through FIOS, like it is I don't think she will agree with me.

Update, got to watch TV on a mini for 2 minutes then the mini went again to "One Moment" then flashing screen then "Please check your internet connection". If I unplug network and use the TiVo button to get to settings then plug ethernet back in it works for another 2 minutes, thoughts?


----------



## krkaufman

zukdj said:


> I told my wife this was a great idea to save money on DVR through FIOS, like it is I don't think she will agree with me.


Solid take.



zukdj said:


> I got my TiVo DVR up and running last night


What model # TiVo? (And what software version is it running? see System Information screen.)



zukdj said:


> 2 TiVo mini's (2nd Gen) ... the TiVo mini goes into some kinda fit flashing the screen so its hard to get to a menu until I remove network from the device, the final outcome is an image of a dog chewing a cable saying "Please check your internet connection"


The "dog chewing cable" symptom is indicative of a recent bug - or, rather, two bugs - associated with:

Bug1: older v1/v2 Mini's unable to downgrade from software version TE4(21.*) to TE3(20.*)
Bug2: vice versa ... old Mini's unable to upgrade
Bug1 has been resolved as of the last week; Bug2 not. Neither has been applicable to newer v3/A95 VOX/LUX Mini's.

The lone workaround for Bug2 _with in-hand gear_ is to downgrade the DVR to TE3, allowing the Mini's to communicate - though downgrading the host DVR isn't possible or acceptable under certain conditions.

See:

Can't upgrade mini to te4
Tivo Mini upgrade problem?


----------



## zukdj

krkaufman said:


> Solid take.
> *Truer words have never been spoken, she's already pissed.*
> 
> What model # TiVo? (And what software version is it running? see System Information screen.)
> *Tivo Roamio Plus with an upgrade 3TB hard drive Software version: 21.10.2.v11-848-6-848
> 
> I did confirm that my Minis are running the latest TE3 version (20.7.4d.RC8).
> 
> Beyond the basics and I am lost as I have no idea what TE3 or TE4 are. It looks by your explanation that I have Bug2 (mini version 2 won't upgrade)*
> 
> The "dog chewing cable" symptom is indicative of a recent bug - or, rather, two bugs - associated with:
> 
> Bug1: older v1/v2 Mini's unable to downgrade from software version TE4(21.*) to TE3(20.*)
> Bug2: vice versa ... old Mini's unable to upgrade
> Bug1 has been resolved as of the last week; Bug2 not. Neither has been applicable to newer v3/A95 VOX/LUX Mini's.
> 
> The lone workaround for Bug2 _with in-hand gear_ is to downgrade the DVR to TE3, allowing the Mini's to communicate - though downgrading the host DVR isn't possible or acceptable under certain conditions.
> 
> *You lost me when you started talking about downgrading? Not sure how I would down grade the host machines, I have 2 of them. Will host's talk to each other so I can do whole house until the mini issue is resolved?*
> 
> See:
> 
> Can't upgrade mini to te4
> Tivo Mini upgrade problem?


----------



## krkaufman

Preface: TE = "TiVo Experience" ... just a label/name for the software versions. TE3 = 20.*; TE4 = 21.*.



zukdj said:


> Tivo Roamio Plus with an upgrade 3TB hard drive Software version: *21*.10.2.v11-848-6-848
> 
> I did confirm that my Minis are running the latest TE3 version (*20*.7.4d.RC8).
> 
> Beyond the basics and I am lost as I have no idea what TE3 or TE4 are. It looks by your explanation that I have Bug2 (mini version 2 won't upgrade)


Correct. Your Mini's (running TE3/20.*) are trying to upgrade to match the software version of their host DVR (TE4/21.*) ... but are failing to do so.



zukdj said:


> You lost me when you started talking about downgrading? Not sure how I would down grade the host machines, I have 2 of them. Will host's talk to each other so I can do whole house until the mini issue is resolved?


The "hosts" will be able to talk to each other, I believe, but the Mini's won't be allowed to play in any reindeer games until their software version matches that of their selected host DVR.

So... are both your DVRs running software version 21.*? If either is running 20.*, make that DVR the host DVR for the Mini's.

Otherwise, is either DVR's settings and current recorded content more expendable? I ask because rollback/downgrade to TE3/20.* requires a factory reset of the DVR, wiping all its settings and recordings. If downgrade is an option for one or both of your DVRs, you can find the rollback/downgrade instructions here: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 (For future reference, an upgrade to TE4/21.* retains settings and content.)

edit: p.s. The other options include acquiring Mini's already running TE4/21.* (via trade or purchase); replacing the Mini's with newer VOX/LUX Mini's; or waiting for TiVo to fix the issue.


----------



## zukdj

Finally got this all working as expected, downgraded both hosts (2 Roamio Plus with 3TB drives) to TE3 and the 2 Mini V2's at TE3 work fine now, thanks for all the suggestions. Problem is when the hosts were at TE4, the minis would not upgrade to TE4. Only thing I am having trouble with now is the blue voice button on the voice (vox) remote, got the dongle and everything but the blue voice button won't work. I've tried it 20 times, then gave up. Also, why don't the remotes just scan for TV's, why is this day and age do we have to sit there putting in codes to get the right remote configuration?


----------



## krkaufman

zukdj said:


> Finally got this all working as expected, downgraded both hosts (2 Roamio Plus with 3TB drives) to TE3 ... Only thing I am having trouble with now is the blue voice button on the voice (vox) remote, got the dongle and everything but the blue voice button won't work.


Alas, the "VOX" remote control voice feature is only available under the TE4/21.* software.


----------



## zukdj

krkaufman said:


> Alas, the "VOX" remote control voice feature is only available under the TE4/21.* software.


*LOL, of course it is, I'm rolled back and up and running so until TE4/21* is solid and works with the minis I m staying where I am. Thanks for the great help!*


----------



## krkaufman

zukdj said:


> *LOL, of course it is, I'm rolled back and up and running so until TE4/21* is solid and works with the minis I m staying where I am. Thanks for the great help!*


FYI... from the upgrade issue thread:


Bold7384 said:


> Just called Tivo to get an update on my issue. They confirmed it is a known issue. They also said there are 25 open customer tickets attached to this issue. No ETA on resolution. I'd advise anyone having this issue to call and open a ticket. Hopefully they'll actually fix it if enough people are affected.


----------



## krkaufman

Just posted...



Mark1Up said:


> Looks like TiVo finally fixed this issue. I plugged in one of my TE3 based Minis today and when I checked it awhile later it was on an upgrade screen and is now going through the upgrade process. I opened my first case on this issue on Jan 15, 2020 (the day I got the used Minis) so only took almost seven weeks... pretty crappy but I am happy it got fixed.


----------



## Doug Hayashi

robatuts said:


> I've just had a 4 hour headache trying to solve for all 3 of my TiVo Mini's dropping from my MOCA network.
> *
> Failed software update of some kind left my TiVo Mini's all in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. Had to connect each of the Mini's to a Ethernet connection temporarily so that I could run the TiVo Service Connection to fix them. All good after that.*


You are a genius! All of a sudden, my mom's Mini would not connect via MOCA. Yesterday I tried everything for about an hour, rebooting stuff multiple times, checking cables/connections, etc. Today I brought over a 50 foot Ethernet cable, plugged it into the Mini and the router, told the Mini to use Ethernet, the Mini got it's IP address, unplugged Ethernet cable, plugged in the MOCA cable, told the mini to use the MOCA cable instead of Ethernet, rebooted the Mini and zoom zoom, everything is working fine again!


----------



## zukdj

So is this issue definitely fixed so we can go to TE4?


----------



## krkaufman

zukdj said:


> So is this issue definitely fixed so we can go to TE4?


"This issue," as in what this thread was originally about, isn't related to the issue you're asking about ... but that issue, inability to upgrade older Mini's to TE4, is mostly resolved, as of a few days ago -- though a few Mini's still seem unable to upgrade (but no longer the "dog chewing Internet cable" issue).

In your case, you'd probably only want to upgrade a single DVR to TE4, and then upgrade your Mini's by associating them with that box as their host DVR, then finally upgrading the other DVR once all the Mini's have made it safely to TE4.


----------



## zukdj

Wife is happy now that its working, I don't see a real reason to go to TE4 other than the look and feel makes it more up to date feeling. I my just wait on it.


----------



## krkaufman

zukdj said:


> Wife is happy now that its working, I don't see a real reason to go to TE4 other than the look and feel makes it more up to date feeling. I my just wait on it.


If you ever do consider it, I recommend dipping your toe in with a single DVR (and perhaps the Mini's), at first, allowing you and your content a path back via the still-TE3 DVR, should you not like the TE4 experience.


----------



## JummyK

robatuts said:


> I've just had a 4 hour headache trying to solve for all 3 of my TiVo Mini's dropping from my MOCA network.
> 
> *(TL;DR at bottom)*
> 
> Here's my set up:
> 
> Bolt + 3 Mini's
> Bolt connected to Ethernet cable for Internet access
> Bolt connected to home coaxial network for MOCA
> Bolt is the MOCA injector and bridge (Bolt creates the network over coax)
> I do NOT have cable TV service
> The only connection between my home Internet service and my TiVo's is by Ethernet connection to the Bolt
> The above configuration worked flawlessly for over 2 years.
> 
> Then one day near the end of August 2018, the Mini's ALL dropped from the MOCA network and would not reconnect. I tried ALL of the basic troubleshooting steps:
> 
> Power-cycle all network equipment (Modem & Router)
> Power-cycle all TiVo equipment (Bolt & all 3 Mini's)
> Run TiVo Service Connection repeatedly on Bolt
> Attempt to run TiVo Service Connection on Mini's (always failed with error that I had no connection)
> Called TiVo and was instructed to do all of the above... AGAIN (of course, this did not fix it)
> TiVo then told me I had ports blocked (I checked, and they were not blocked)
> TiVo then insisted my configuration was not meeting the basic minimum requirements - however it had been set up following instructions from TiVo support staff and had been working for over 2 years already. (And it was, in fact, exactly following one of the setup options in the PDF manual they sent me during this call.)
> TiVo said I could not use the 8-way 5-2400 MHz coax splitter that I was using - so I removed it and went direct from Bolt to a Mini, but that did not solve the problem
> Somewhere around this point and approaching 3 hours total time with TiVo by phone, I started experimenting while I was placed on hold... again.
> 
> For my experiment, I grabbed a spare Mini (yes - I'm one of those guys) and a small spare TV (again, yes, that's me), and hooked it all up using only Ethernet directly to my router.
> 
> AND THIS SPARE MINI WORKED FINE. To further confirm it was working, I ran the TiVo Service Connection, and even tried playing shows recorded on my Bolt. It all worked.
> 
> So now I knew the trouble is somehow isolated to the MOCA network only. But I can't tell if it's the Bolt (did the MOCA injector die?), or if its somehow my coax cables, or even if somehow ALL of my Mini's lost their MOCA features simultaneously (seemed unlikely).
> 
> On a whim, I then pulled the Ethernet cable out of the spare Mini and ran a coax line directly from this Mini to the Bolt... AND IT WORKED ALSO!!! (WHAT??????)
> 
> Now my brain's on fire trying to understand how one Mini works by MOCA but the other three don't. Were the other three really all partially fried?
> 
> So while I have this temporary setup blocking access to my desk, I ran to one of the dead Mini's, pulled all the connections off and swapped it into the testing rig.
> 
> Still won't connect by MOCA.
> 
> OK. Fine. I'll swap it to Ethernet... AND THAT WORKED. I ran the TiVo Service Connection a couple times and tested playing back recorded shows and no problems! (WHAT?????)
> 
> Now the moment of truth... while still in my testing rig, I swapped it back to just a coax connection to see if it would connect to MOCA now, and... IT WORKED!
> 
> You know how long it takes to do all of this swapping and power-cycling and waiting for the Mini's to reboot and come online again to do these tests? Well I was still on hold for all of this.
> 
> The next level TiVo service person did come back to my call and started reviewing everything... again. Meanwhile, I've moved on to the second of my three active Mini's to see if I could fix a second one, and YUP - IT WORKED AGAIN.
> 
> So I interrupt the questions to inform the TiVo rep what I've discovered and how I only have one more Mini to run through this process. And he waited with me while the third (and final) Mini proved successful with this Ethernet first (to run the TiVo Service Connection) followed by back to coax to confirm MOCA worked at last.
> 
> And the last step was to put all of the Mini's back with their TV's and to reconnect the Bolt to my home coax network. And then, like nothing was ever wrong to begin with, it all worked fine (and yes, I ran a number of additional tests like TiVo Service Connections, Live TV, and recorded show playback just to confirm MOCA was flawless again).
> 
> In the end, the trouble seems to have been some type of failed software update that left all of my Mini's in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. As a result, there was also no way for them to be updated so that they COULD reconnect to MOCA. And the only solution was to set up a temporary rig close enough to my router so that I could connect each of the Mini's in turn to Ethernet so that they could be forced to run a TiVo Service Connection which fixed whatever was wrong with them all.
> 
> The TiVo service staff was as polite and professional as ever, but I seriously hope someone in the same boat finds this post BEFORE wasting hours with people who didn't have clue about what was wrong nor how to fix it.
> 
> *TL;DR
> 
> Failed software update of some kind left my TiVo Mini's all in a state that could not connect to the MOCA network. Had to connect each of the Mini's to a Ethernet connection temporarily so that I could run the TiVo Service Connection to fix them. All good after that.*


Thank you so much! You saved me countless hours of trouble shooting. It worked perfectly!


----------



## dslunceford

I’m going to try to see if I can troubleshoot a bit more this weekend, but my Mini Vox constantly drops connection to my Bolt after working flawlessly for years. Just mid-way through streaming either live or recording. It really makes it unusable.


----------



## dslunceford

So, I have COVID and isolating in theater room where my Mini Vox continues to get “too slow” or “lost connection” messages over MOCA, even while a show continues to stream (but you can’t clear the message). I took the Vox back to factory and went through set up without issue (selecting MOCA) and it still is throwing up lost connection messages.

Going to reset and connect via Ethernet to see if that does anything.

Edit: same issues after switching to Ethernet. V87 and v879 errors. May need to redo the bolt as next step


----------



## fixxit

My Mini loses its MoCa connection every few months. Usually a reboot fixes it but a few days ago I had to pull out the ever-handy 50’ Ethernet cable, which did the trick. Rather than a bog standard “me too” post, consider this encouragement to keep one in your parts drawer. Better still, if your mechanically inclined, you can save money by getting a set of RJ45 plugs, a crimper and just about as long a hunk of cat5 cable as you’d like (keep it to 200 ft to avoid signal degradation). The first cable you make will take a while to get the wires in the right spot, but after that they get easier and you’ll be amazed how much custom cut cables, especially color-coded, can declutter your room. Lots of family-approval points, for sure.


----------

